# Teen mothers of two (or more) or those who are pregnant with their second....



## BrEeZeY

how did u know u were pregnant the second time?



OH and i have been dtd a ton lately and we used protection but my chest is KILLING me and my mom keeps joking around saying im pregnant cause im soooo emotional.... (this is how i knew last time and my mom knew i was pregnant with aiden b4 i did, i know its too early to test rite now)


but was ur first pregnancy different from ur first or was it the same?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:O waiting for a test!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

yea! im kinda worried i wasnt till my mom said man ur acting like ur pregnant :O i want another baby but this was not planned and idk how OH would react if i was....


really wish my monthly gift would jst come already and reassure me im jst panicky for no reason!!!


----------



## Hotbump

Nain is 19months and Jr is 2 months on wendsday. I found out i was preggo with jr because my hubby said that he had been nauseos all day and he thought that it was because his friend shared his lunch with him and his wife used too much onions.lol. Then the next day my hubbys face was very pale then i just knew. So i took a test and i was preggo! Poor hubby he always get morning sickness first when im preggo then i get the morning sickness.lol.


----------



## BrEeZeY

awwww lol thats actually really cute! lol :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stalking stalking:ninja:


----------



## BrEeZeY

test said negative so still waiting for monthly visitor....


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I think I am too. But I'm trying. I've had severe heartburn, cramping since a few dpo and extreme tiredness, nausea and headaches. When I was preggo with Luke these were the first symptoms I had. I'm just worrised I'm imagining this because we're trying. Hmmmmm Not due for a week-ish yet. sigh!"


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mummy2b17 said:


> I think I am too. But I'm trying. I've had severe heartburn, cramping since a few dpo and extreme tiredness, nausea and headaches. When I was preggo with Luke these were the first symptoms I had. I'm just worrised I'm imagining this because we're trying. Hmmmmm Not due for a week-ish yet. sigh!"

will be stalking you too alice :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

me too^^


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol And me you Brea!


----------



## Ablaski17

Me and oh dtd the day before ov without knowing and without anything :x my chest hurts but no other signs to early to test I think I am working myself up brea if you get a positive I better start convincing hubby!


----------



## ~RedLily~

OMG I'm going to be stalking all of you now :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

my 2nd pregnancy was same as the first really like symptoms wise? 
Although we was trying for Theo, so I knew I was preg before the symptoms came...my first symptom with both of them was sore boobs though then a few days later I started feeling nauseas

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh & I had to flippin take a test tonight :haha: 
I've got the coil, but recently I have been feeling REALLY sick and have had sore back and cramps, and i'm late!! 
Didn't even think I was pregnant, till OH said "your not pregnant are you" :shock: but yeah, took a test and i'm not! WOOOOOO :D Hahahaha 
x


----------



## lily123

Totally stalking this thread now :haha:

Alice i hope you get your :bfp: hunni, you're making me want one :haha:
xxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

I got a negative and i think my visitor is coming which idk if im excited or not i really want another but i think OH wants to wait till we finish remodeling an additional room in the basement for a bedroom lol


----------



## lizardbreath

how did u know u were pregnant the second time?
We were Not trying Not preventing So pretty much knew it was going to happen 

This pregnancy has been Exactly like Jaymee's Even the Fact that I still have Sickness to this Day Ugh. My OH knew I was pregnant both times before I did.

Also good luck Alice


----------



## 24/7

My first sign was chest pain, googled it and it said pregnancy, tested, and here I am!! :D xx


----------



## Jellyt

I am officially stalking you all now too :haha:.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I nearly puked this morning!! lol


----------



## faolan5109

STALKING!!!! lol its so sad I am like living through you guys, I want another just no pregnancy:haha


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol! Faolan... I just realised... I don't know your name!


----------



## katie_bump

aw i so want another, however my other half has recently left me for someone else so dont think thats guna happen anytime sooon hehe x


----------



## faolan5109

mummy2b17 said:


> Lol! Faolan... I just realised... I don't know your name!

Its Kelly lol,


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mummy2b17 said:


> I nearly puked this morning!! lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

my signs both times before i was late was headaches and feeling illl (never ever had morning sickness though :lol:) x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hi Kelly :D! I'm Alice (although I'm sure that just about everyone knows that!! lol)


----------



## sarah0108

Really? is your name Alice :wacko:

thought you were Amy :shrug:

:lol: haha


----------



## Luke's_mummy

What's your name? it's Samantha isn't it?!


----------



## sarah0108

No, sadie!!

Gosh Amy (oops i mean Alice!) you should know that by now :nope:

;)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Sigh! I'll never rememberr your name!

So its Sadie, with Maxine whos 1 and Harry whos 4 months right?


----------



## sarah0108

nope its 2, and 7 months :)


----------



## BrEeZeY

omg nevermind i need to reread a ton more!! lol


----------



## faolan5109

Lol yeah knew your name.


----------



## lizardbreath

sarah0108 said:


> my signs both times before i was late was headaches and feeling illl (never ever had morning sickness though :lol:) x

Sarah I envy you Both Times ive had horrible sickness with Jaymee it lasted til the day I had her and with this baby im 20 weeks and still throwing up constantly


----------



## faolan5109

Hey Alice 
Any word yet?? Sorry to be nosey?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

faolan5109 said:


> Hey Alice
> Any word yet?? Sorry to be nosey?

I`m nosy too :laugh2:


----------



## ~RedLily~

^^and me :D


----------



## rockys-mumma

Me too!! :haha:


----------



## Jellyt

Haha I just came on to see this thread too!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I still don't know yest. Tested yesterday and got a BFN but still no period!


----------



## faolan5109

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

Im a teenage mummy with another on the way, quite excited really :-D 
I didnt find out i was pregnant untill i was 2 weeks late with this one all the tests i took kept saying BFN xxx


----------



## beybie

BrEeZeY said:


> how did u know u were pregnant the second time?
> 
> 
> 
> OH and i have been dtd a ton lately and we used protection but my chest is KILLING me and my mom keeps joking around saying im pregnant cause im soooo emotional.... (this is how i knew last time and my mom knew i was pregnant with aiden b4 i did, i know its too early to test rite now)
> 
> 
> but was ur first pregnancy different from ur first or was it the same?


My 2nd pregnancy was planned. One week before AF was supposed to arrive, I started getting cramps, sore boobs, heartburn, AND pimples - I *never* get pimples before AF, so I knew something was up haha. My 2nd pregnancy was ALOT different than my first.


----------



## annawrigley

katie_bump said:


> aw i so want another, however my other half has recently left me for someone else so dont think thats guna happen anytime sooon hehe x

 sorry to hear that, mine did the same, its hard aint it. 
i would love another just not yet. definitely stalking you all!!!! whilst thinking you are all off your trollies!! :rofl: xx


----------



## flower94

Yeah, i think i am now.. and im not even with nevaeh's daddy
The reason i think i am is because with my first I was constantly thirsty and a few days ago i drank like 40 oz. of juice and 2 quarts of water..
plus i keep getting headaches, cry easily, and had weird stabby pains 2day
-Worried!


----------



## faolan5109

See now I am stalking you all Lol! And I agree with annewrigley on this one lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:( :( Period came


----------



## Jellyt

mummy2b17 said:


> :( :( Period came

Oh I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## faolan5109

mummy2b17 said:


> :( :( Period came

:hugs::hugs:Im really sorrry man!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mummy2b17 said:


> :( :( Period came

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## BrEeZeY

awww sorry :(


cross my fingers for next month!! xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks girlys xxxx


----------



## lily123

Sorry Alice hun :(
I'm keeping fingers crossed until you get a BFP :) xxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

thanks babe


----------

